# [Wordpress] problème d'installation

## sergentfox

Bonjour cela fait 2 jours que je galère pour installer WordPress sur un serveur OVH Gentoo 64bits sachant que je ne connaissais pas du tout Linux avant et tout ses systèmes de commandes.

Ma config : Gentoo 2006.0 - 64 bits, MySQL 5, PHP 5 (suPHP), Apache2

Pour résumer je tape la commande :

```
emerge wordpress
```

ce qui me donne l'erreur suivant :

 *Quote:*   

>  * ERROR: www-apps/wordpress-2.3.3 failed.
> 
>  * Call stack:
> 
>  *                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup
> ...

 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?  :Sad: Last edited by sergentfox on Thu Mar 06, 2008 10:15 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Salut, 

Pourrais tu lire et appliquer les règles de ce forum? (premier topic)

Sinon ta Gentoo elle serait pas sur un serveur OVH par hasard?

----------

## sergentfox

Désolé :S j'utilise souvent des forums et je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problème avant, de quoi s'agit il ?

Sinon pour Gentoo je ne savais pas que c'était féminin cette chose la ^^ oui effectivement c'est sur OVH... j'ai eu beau chercher, je n'ai rien trouvé qui parle de comment installer WordPress sur serveur Gentoo OVH...

La config : Gentoo 2006.0 - 64 bits, MySQL 5, PHP 5 (suPHP), Apache2

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bienvenue à toi !

Premier point : pourrais tu mettre ton titre en accord avec nos conventions, par exemple, mettre [Wordpress] porblème d'installation

Second point : 

```
USE="abcd" emerge xyz
```

 est vraiment TRES sale, il y a deux solutions pour que celà reste propre : soit tu rajoutes abcd à la variable USE de ton /etc/make.conf (et ça s'appliquera à la prochaine compilation de tout tes paquetages), soit tu le mets des /etc/portage/packages.use (j'ai pas ma gentoo sous la main pour avoir le chemin exacte) et là, ça s'appliquera seulement au paquet spécifié.

Pour résoudre ton problème, en considérant que tu va choisir le mpm-itk parmi les 3 proposés (je ne connais abolument pas les différents mpm, si quelqu'un peut te renseigner sur lequel choisir, ce serait mieux), tu rajoutes mysql et mpm-itk à ton USE dans ton /etc/make.conf, puis 

```
emerge -DuavN world
```

 (ça va au moins recompiler apache, mais surement aussi beaucoup d'autres trucs), si il te faut php, tu lance 

```
emerge php
```

 avant le emerge wordpress.

Bien entendu, il est fortement conseillé d'avoir lancé 

```
emerge --sync
```

 il y a moins d'une semaine. De plus, tu sembles dire être encore sur une 2006.0, ce qui est étonnant. Il serait intéressant de passer à la 2007.0 avant le emerge -DuavN world (ce qui n'implique pas de réinstallation, juste un changement de lien symbolique. Pour réaliser celà, le plus simple simple est d'installer eselect avec emerge eselect puis de taper :

```
eselect profile list

eselect profile set <num du profil que tu veux utiliser>

source /etc/profile
```

 (je ne suis pas sur que cette dernière liste soit indispensable car peut être lancée par esele ct mais dans le doute, ça ne coute rien)

Bon courage, j'espère ne pas avoir noyé le débuetant Linux que tu dit être. 

EDIT : grilled et j'avais oublié le cas des serveurs OVH et de leur install de gentoo dont on dit tant de mal (je ne m'y suis jamais frotté)

----------

## sergentfox

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide je commence à comprendre un peu l'erreur.

Il est indiqué ici quel mpm est manquant : 

 *Quote:*   

> * The module you are trying to install (php)
> 
>  * will only work with one of the following MPMs:
> 
>  *     itk peruser prefork
> ...

 

J'ai donc ajouté "mpm-itk" dans la variable USE du fichier "make.conf", j'ai changé de profil comme tu me l'as conseillé, maintenant quand je lance "emerge php" il se lance mieux qu'avant, execute pas mal de lignes mais à la fin affiche l'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> configure: error: ZLIB extension requires zlib >= 1.0.9
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

ainsi que :

 *Quote:*   

>  * Messages for package dev-lang/php-5.2.5_p20080206-r3:
> 
>  * 
> 
>  * You should enable one or more of the following USE flags:
> ...

 

J'ai trouvé les ebuild d'OVH pour installer PHP dans le répertoire "/usr/local/portage-ovh/dev-lang/php5-ovh", comment faire pour lancer ces ebuild la plutot que ceux par defaut du repertoire "etc/portage" ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *sergentfox wrote:*   

> J'ai trouvé les ebuild d'OVH pour installer PHP dans le répertoire "/usr/local/portage-ovh/dev-lang/php5-ovh", comment faire pour lancer ces ebuild la plutot que ceux par defaut du repertoire "etc/portage" ?

 

Pour changer de répertoire l'arbre portage, il faut changer la variable :

```
PORTDIR=/usr/portage
```

 dans le fichier /etc/make.conf

Il faut également mettre à jour le lien symbolique du profil (/etc/make.profile)

----------

## sergentfox

Merci mais toujours rien :S Est ce que quelqu'un a une piste ?

----------

## Mickael

Salut et bienvenue,

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai trouvé les ebuild d'OVH pour installer PHP dans le répertoire "/usr/local/portage-ovh/dev-lang/php5-ovh", comment faire pour lancer ces ebuild la plutot que ceux par defaut du repertoire "etc/portage" ?

 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi portage serait dans /etc, ce n'est pas ça place. Tu dois surement t'emmêler les pinceaux. Ce que tu dois faire c'est définir où se trouve l'overlay d'ovh, si c'est un overlay bien sur, et dans ton cas la variable que tu dois mettre dans ton make.conf est celle-ci :

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-ovh"
```

Regarde le handbook et le man de portage ainsi que la fichier /etc/make.conf.example pour sortir un peu du brouillard. 

Ensuite, ta configuration de php est surement bancale, et cela se confirme avec le message d'erreur. Comme précédemment c'est juste tes variables USE qui ne sont pas adéquates pour l'utilisation que tu souhaites faire d'apache/php and Co. Il te faut donc suivre ce conseil : 

 *Quote:*   

> You can do this by enabling these flags in /etc/portage/package.use:
> 
> =dev-lang/php-5.2.5_p20080206-r3 cli cgi apache2 

 

ou juste rajouter ces variables (cli cgi apache2) dans ton make.conf. C'est comme tu le sens.

EDIT pour informations lit ce poste

----------

## sergentfox

Merci pour ta réponse,

L'overlay d'OVH est bien : PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-ovh" dans mon fichier make.conf,

pour la ligne "dev-lang/php-5.2.5_p20080206-r3 cli cgi apache2" j'avais déjà essayé de l'ajouter à mon "package.use" mais ensuite quand je tape "emerge php" il me dit :

 *Quote:*   

> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: dev-lang/php-5.2.5_p20080206-r3

 

Et si j'ajoute un "apache2" dans mon USE du fichier make.conf la commande "emerge php" me donne Irrémédiablement  l'erreur : 

 *Quote:*   

> * The module you are trying to install (php)
> 
>  * will only work with one of the following MPMs:
> 
>  *     itk peruser prefork
> ...

 

----------

## Desintegr

Tu dois réinstaller apache avec un MPM correct : au choix itk, peruser, prefork :

 *Quote:*   

> * The module you are trying to install (php)
> 
> * will only work with one of the following MPMs:
> 
> * itk peruser prefork
> ...

 

Note: si tu veux utiliser l'ebuild php officiel de Portage, tu dois également utiliser l'ebuild d'apache officiel de Portage.

 *Quote:*   

> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: dev-lang/php-5.2.5_p20080206-r3

 

signifie que la ligne comporte une erreur de syntaxe. Vérifie la bonne syntaxe en relisant la man page de Portage.

----------

## Mickael

C'est normal on ne met pas de numéro de version dans package.use. Il te faut l'écrire sous cette forme :

```
dev-lang/php php2 cli cgi
```

Et  je viens de remarquer que j'avais écrit une connerie dans mon poste précédent. EDIT : c'était pas une connerie mais une explication pas très clair...

Ensuite pour le message d'erreur, tu dois choisir au minimum l'un de ces uses falgs si tu veux l'option php2 :

```
itk peruser prefork 
```

Je ne peux pas te dire laquelle prendre car je n'y connais rien en php and CO. C'est donc à toi de trouver et de choisir celle qui te conviendra.

----------

## Desintegr

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Je ne peux pas te dire laquelle prendre car je n'y connais rien en php and CO. C'est donc à toi de trouver et de choisir celle qui te conviendra.

 

Les deux principaux choix sont :

 - prefork qui est le mode traditionnel (non-threadé, un processus par requête) avec un comportement similaire à Apache 1.3

 - worker (un thread par requête) qui est plus récent. Il faut bien sûr activer le USE threads. Il possède des avantages intéressants grâce à l'utilisation des threads (mémoire partagée, etc.)

Si tu veux de la stabilité, il est recommandé d'utiliser prefork. Si tu veux des performances, prend worker.

----------

## sergentfox

Question bête : comment "réinstaller" apache? Est-ce que la commande "env-update" suffit ? 

Je viens d'essayer d'ajouter "mpm-itk" ou "mpm-peruser" ou "mpm-prefork" dans mes USE Flags en faisant "env-update" après chaque modifications et toujours le même message qui me dit que je n'ai pas les bon MPM's installés :S

Edit : comment activer le "USE threads" ?

Désolé je suis totalement novice en Linux/Gentoo mais j'apprends petit à petit et je trouves ca intéressant  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Il faut tout simplement recompiler.

----------

## sergentfox

 *Quote:*   

> Il faut tout simplement recompiler.

 

C'est à dire ? "emerge apache" ? 

Je ne connais rien à l'installation de Gentoo étant donné que c'est un serveur qui a était livré déjà tout installé et configuré, c'est la première fois que je me frotte à un OS différent de Windows et je ne suis pas tellement dans l'informatique :s Comprenez mon incompétence  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Edit : comment activer le "USE threads" ?

 

Merci

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Pour résoudre ton problème, en considérant que tu va choisir le mpm-itk parmi les 3 proposés (je ne connais abolument pas les différents mpm, si quelqu'un peut te renseigner sur lequel choisir, ce serait mieux), tu rajoutes mysql et mpm-itk à ton USE dans ton /etc/make.conf, puis 
> 
> ```
> emerge -DuavN world
> ```
> ...

 

Et pour le USE="threads", bah tu peux le faire avant le emerge -DuavN world (ça serait mieux!)

----------

## sergentfox

Merci, c'est une commande que je fait aussi à chaque fois que je modifie quelque chose mais toujours les memes erreurs quand je tape "emerge php" :S

Par contre j'ai 3 "blocked packages" à la fin de la commande "emerge -DuavN world"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks B     ] sys-apps/setarch (is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.13-r2)
> 
> [blocks B     ] app-crypt/gnupg (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> - worker (un thread par requête) qui est plus récent. Il faut bien sûr activer le USE threads. Il possède des avantages intéressants grâce à l'utilisation des threads (mémoire partagée, etc.)

 

Je n'ai toujours pas compris où ajouter ou taper cette valeur USE threads ?

Merci

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pour setarch, il est maintenant inclus dans util-linux. Tu peux faire un :

```
emerge -C setarch && emerge -u util-linux
```

Pour gnupg, je ne connais pas mais je ferais un 

```
emerge -C gnupg && emerge -1 gnupg
```

----------

## DidgeriDude

Bonjour,

je me permets de m'inviter ici pour proposer une idée de topic dans la section Documentations, Astuces et Scripts. En effet, il me semble que ce n'est pas la première fois que quelqu'un doive se battre avec une Gentoo d'OVH...

Personnellement, je ne m'y suis jamais frotté, mais certains ici semblent avoir apprivoisé la bête ! D'où cette idée :

Pourquoi ne pas créer un tutoriel qui centraliserait tout, permettant, dans un premier temps, de mettre à jour un serveur Gentoo sous OVH, puis d'aider à installer telle ou telle appli, voire de donner des astuces de configuration.

Cela pourrait servir à éviter de refaire faire les mêmes choses à chaque nouvel arrivant...

Euh, voilà c'est tout.

C'est vrai que c'est moyen de proposer un tel truc comme ça, mais je n'ai malheureusement pas les connaissances pour faire ça moi-même  :Embarassed: , alors je me permets juste de faire part de l'idée !

----------

## sergentfox

Je trouve que c'est une bonne idée car j'aimerais bien que tout ca puisse servir aux autres, je vais faire un tuto de tout ca si on trouve la solution...

J'ai fait tout ce que vous m'avez dit et maintenant quand je tape "emerge -DuavN world" j'ai l'erreur suivant :

 *Quote:*   

>  * Messages for package net-dns/bind-tools-9.4.1_p1:
> 
>  * 
> 
>  * ERROR: net-dns/bind-tools-9.4.1_p1 failed.
> ...

 

et quand je fais "emerge gnupg" ca a l'air de fonctionner mais à la fin il me dit :

 *Quote:*   

>  * Messages for package app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7-r1:
> 
>  * QA: stop using the bindnow-flags function ... simply drop it from your ebuild
> 
>  * If you wish to view images emerge:
> ...

 

----------

## Mickael

Il te faut lire le handbook de l'installation de gentoo pour comprendre un minimum, sinon tu auras tout le temps ce type de message. Va sur le site de gentoo et lit le handbook. Tu dois comprendre comment elle fonctionne pour pouvoir la configurée correctement.

----------

## sergentfox

Merci j'ai commencé à lire toute la doc, j'aimerais aussi savoir que veut dire "you need to toggle the 'threads' USE flag" dans ce message d'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * If this package fails with a fatal error about Apache2 not having
> 
>  * been compiled with a compatible MPM, this is normally because you
> ...

 

?

----------

## Desintegr

 *sergentfox wrote:*   

> Merci j'ai commencé à lire toute la doc, j'aimerais aussi savoir que veut dire "you need to toggle the 'threads' USE flag" dans ce message d'erreur.

 

Ce n'est pas un message d'erreur. Il s'agit juste d'un message d'information.

----------

## sergentfox

Le message en entier (qui s'affiche à la fin quand j'ai tapé "emerge php" : 

 *Quote:*   

> * Messages for package dev-lang/php-5.2.5_p20080206-r3:
> 
>  * The module you are trying to install (php)
> 
>  * will only work with one of the following MPMs:
> ...

 

----------

## Desintegr

 *Quote:*   

> * The module you are trying to install (php)
> 
> * will only work with one of the following MPMs:
> 
> * event leader metuxmpm perchild threadpool worker
> ...

 

Il suffit de lire l'erreur, c'est clairement expliqué. En plus, j'ai déjà expliqué dans un message précédent ce qu'il faut faire. Il suffit d'adapter un peu.

----------

## sergentfox

D'accord j'ai donc ajouté le mpm correct dans mon USE flag mais j'aimerais maintenant savoir comment faire pour recompiler apache ? ESt ce que "emerge -DuavN world" suffit ? Merci

----------

## YetiBarBar

Oui, c'est le -N qui va forcer la recompilation de apache

----------

